# Planning my trip!



## steve_mike (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, I know this thread has been done to death no doubt, but I thought I would post it as I still need help with a few issues. 

I have just begun planning a 12 month working holiday in Oz and so have given myself 12 months to save for the trip and get my plans outlined so I can make the most of my trip. I have family and friends out there so to begin with accomodation shouldnt be too much of a problem. I am planning to save £5,000 which I am led to believe is roughly 8,000 aus dollars and should me more than sufficient to get over there with. I will also be considering seasonal work for 3 months in order to be eligible to apply for a second WHV. 

The main part I am looking for help with is where to fly to first, and a logical order for travelling to different cities whilst i'm there. I plan to go in October 2011 and again am led to believe that Sydney might be the best place for me to start off, however I am aware that it will also be a hotspot for tourists so I might benefit more from a starting point elsewhere? 

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look at http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/5962-planning-my-oz-trip.html for a basic guid steve and more info on the link I gave and a few other threads re travelling on the cheap, doing campervan relocations a great way to cover some long distances where there's not much in between to need to take too long about it.
Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars

With you having accomodation options it depends I suppose on whether you want to catch up with people first or get some seasonal work squared away first.
I'd tend to do the latter first for there's always stories of people who do not and then leave it too late to get three months for a second WHV.
By pounds, I'll take it you are coming from the UK and I know Aussie $$ has risen again but then most currencies have against the greenback and it could be a bit different in 12 months time but if you want to save a few, check out Air Asia for cheap flights ex Stansted in UK to KL and then you have the option of Perth, Melbourne or the Gold Coast to fly in to and I would pick the Gold Coast as it's not a bad place to hang out on a beach for a few days to kick of any jetlag and be a lot cheaper than Sydney.
You could then look at heading north of Brisbane a bit for a few months as it'll be a good time to pick up regional work from Sunshine coast with plenty of Strawberry farms and other fruit/vegetables up around Bundaberg and further inland.
You could even get in a trip to sample the great barrier reef from up near Bundaberg if you head into a small place called Agnes Water for The Great Barrier Reef - Lady Musgrave Island - 1770 Great Barrier Reef Cruises 
Some people even go up to places like the Burdekin River area near Ayr, south of Townsville or the Atherton Tablelands inland from Cairns but it will quickly be getting warmer and muggy to be more testing climatically the further north you go.
If you are able to plan on bringing forward your arrival a couple of months, say August, or even July it would be more workable and probably allow you better acclimatising to the weather, allow you to see northern Queensland before the onset of the wet season _[ though it has been wet enough a lot earlier this year, and all down the east coast with just some new light snowfalls down south - climate change havoc they will probably call it more so than global warming! - weather always varies and not the first time to have snow in the south around October ]_
But you do that and then you could head south to Sydney, book in for the Xmas - NY week for NYE fireworks at the harbour if you do not have accommodation there or maybe you want to head to where family/friends are for Xmas.
Anyway, heading south you'll start to pick up seasonal work in late spring and summer going into early autumn, have a look about down that way and then consider heading inland to the centre as the south gets cold and the centre cools and then you could head up to the NT and top end, across to Kununnurra and pick up work there if you wanted or head on to Broome and maybe a chance to get some pearling work but it is limited and most opportunity would be gone as soon as the season started about May.
You could look at heading across to Perth and then up the west coast to Broome to be there for the start of the pearling season and if still no work, go on to Kununurra and then the NT but you would be getting there later and not see it at its best but with a second years WHV you could always make that area your last stint before leaving Oz and it's the closest to Asia to have a stop off touring around there a bit for some extra cheap travelling.
Maybe you have saved enough to hang out in Asia until summer comes around again back home or even get another cheap flight back to Oz for another three months, maybe even head for New Zealand for they also have WHVs.
Happy travels!


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 17, 2010)

hi,

you should definitely start from Sydney, you will have so much things to see and to visit! of course you have the Sydney Opera House and the Harbour bridge that you shouldn't miss! many many beaches, Bondi, Coogee, Manly are obviously places you should head to! if you like nature, close to Sydney you have the famous Blue Mountain and to Hunter Valley if you are a wine fan!
then you can head to Tasmania, Melbourne or Brisbane! and definitely to great barrier reef!! it's marvellous out there! and if you still have money left, go to Perth! my friends told me that it's really incredible!  you have so much to see, indulge yourself!

cheers!

------------------------------------------
My favorite site: http://hotel.twenga.co.uk/[url]/


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

If you want to start in Sydney, go for it: it's always busy anyway.

As to getting around, if you are on a budget you can buy a bus (coach) pass that will take you from Sydney to Brisbane, up to Cairns, across to Darwin (and Kakadu), down to Alice Springs & Ayers Rock then Down to Melbourne via Adelaide. You can stop at other places on the way and book your dates as you go. There are other passes with other options available too, obviously.


----------



## accommodationplus (Feb 7, 2011)

I think your starting point will be perhaps where you can get free digs and get your bearings. 

Also maybe don't get too excited by the big cities - a city is a city is a city - get out to the regions and get a real taste of the culture 

Do some planning on where the seasonal work will be and when. This may influence your travel options once here. There are several good websites that list what work is where and when. Plenty of choices from pick fruit, vegetables, grapes, seafood processing, shearing shed...

Just remember that Oz is a BIG place and that it costs a fair bit, no matter if driving or flying to get from A-B.


----------

